# Au Sable camping and canoeing permit questions



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I read on a website which reviewed National Forest campgrounds, that a permit is required to launch a canoe on the Au Sable. Is it true that I, as a private individual using my own canoe for personal recreation, must have a permit? Never heard of this. 

I was reading the Michigan DNR's website on State Forest campgrounds, and they indicated "dispersed, non designated camping is free". What areas are open to this kind of camping? 

I have also read the National Forest web site and they indicated that dispersed (free) camping is allowed mostly anywhere in National Forests, but must be 200 feet from any body of water and 150 feet from a road. Do Michigan State Forests have the same regs? 

Thanks to any and all replies.


----------



## PW (Apr 2, 2000)

Can't help w/ question #1. As for #2, you can camp pretty much anywhere on state forest land that isn't marked as closed to camping. I don't know if MI has the same restrictions on camping as the Feds. I've seen a lot of people camping less than 200 feet from the NB au Sable on state land. It's probably just good sense not to be too close to the stream to prevent contamination/erosion.


----------

